# What Fighting Game do you play?



## Notkastar (Mar 15, 2016)

I'm a huge advocate of fighting game.
(Especially Skullgirls and Blazblue)
If I had to pick on thing that I love about them (besides everything)
It's be making combos in 2-D fighters.  
I'm about those shenanigans. (/^▽^)/

Most recent Combo Video I made:





So what fighting games do you play and what do you like about them?


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Mar 16, 2016)

Smash, specifically Brawl, is the only game i'm good at but i wouldn't dare categorize it as a "fighting" game seeing as how i like my thumbs attached. Bundling Smash with the likes of Street Fighter and Mortal Kombat can get a guy mangled around these parts. -And by "these parts", i mean the break room at my job. i really appreciate the classic 2D fighter genre titles like Street Fighter (pre 4), King of Fighters and Guilty Gear. 90's fighting games have some of the most beautiful sprite work in them. i don't watch EVO for the game tech, i watch because it's a damn pretty event to watch. That and...
To be clear, i SUCK at "fighting games" but i still look forward to the new releases.


----------



## Notkastar (Mar 16, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Smash, specifically Brawl, is the only game i'm good at but i wouldn't dare categorize it as a "fighting" game seeing as how i like my thumbs attached. Bundling Smash with the likes of Street Fighter and Mortal Kombat can get a guy mangled around these parts. -And by "these parts", i mean the break room at my job. i really appreciate the classic 2D fighter genre titles like Street Fighter (pre 4), King of Fighters and Guilty Gear. 90's fighting games have some of the most beautiful sprite work in them. i don't watch EVO for the game tech, i watch because it's a damn pretty event to watch. That and...
> To be clear, i SUCK at "fighting games" but i still look forward to the new releases.



Oh they fixed that problem in brawl with it not feeling much like a fighting game with all the randomness.
Some of the developers branched off and made a mod for it that made it more like melee.
It's called 'Project M' and...






I love it (/^▽^)/

Same here with old school games.
(Honestly I love just about every fighting game but still.)
I Play:
Dan & (so to be) F.A.N.G in Street Fighter
King in King of Fighters
And Zappa In Guilty Gear.
(The people I dying to try out would be:
Bayonetta in the new Smash
Bedman from the new GG,
Kokonoe from blazblue,
Hisako from the new Killer Instinct,
Naoto & Yosuke from Persona 4 Arena
And FANG from SFV. Omg I wanna play Fang!)

And finally that's alright,
You don't need to be a master at fighting games to enjoy them.
I know I would just get railroaded in the Killer Instinct fighting community
(Plus I never played the game before) but I still love it half to death =)

(Side note: That Street Fight battle was legendary!)


----------



## Insanity Steve (Mar 16, 2016)

I just got a new one it's a anime one so the title is hard to remember off the top of my head but it is fun as hell


----------



## Notkastar (Mar 16, 2016)

Insanity Steve said:


> I just got a new one it's a anime one so the title is hard to remember off the top of my head but it is fun as hell



Please tell me It's:







It's about number 3 on my list of fighting games I want right next to Street Fighter V and Guilty Gear Xrd! =)


----------



## AngstyAlb (Mar 17, 2016)

I'm not into many fighters, and for the most part I don't particularly enjoy traditional fighting games.

I do love playing Smash 4 and have been playing the Smash series since Melee!  Also as of tomorrow I'm picking up Pokken Tournament and I can't wait to learn that game.


----------



## Notkastar (Mar 18, 2016)

AngstyAlb said:


> I'm not into many fighters, and for the most part I don't particularly enjoy traditional fighting games.
> 
> I do love playing Smash 4 and have been playing the Smash series since Melee!  Also as of tomorrow I'm picking up Pokken Tournament and I can't wait to learn that game.



ﾍ_(>=￣∇￣)> ~ [My Jealousy]
Please just take all my Jealousy for not only having Smash 4 which has the very first character meant to have combos in a Smash game "Bayonetta" but, soon having Pokken.

I play Leo in Tekken and I'm still a huge nerd from Pokemon so when I herd they where combining the two I just had the hugest Nerdgasm and was that much more determined to get a Wii U! ~ u ~

I mean look at all this!





Now if they made Aipom a playable Pokemon, It would become my life's mission to play this game! ヾ(*ΦωΦ)ﾉ✧


----------



## Nicky The Husky (Mar 18, 2016)

I really love a bunch of fighting games but the one series I like the most is probably Smash Bros. I loved how I can play with characters from pokemon/star fox/zelda. I enjoy watching mostly though. I really want to try out Pokken but for now I'm just happy watching people play it.


----------



## Notkastar (Mar 18, 2016)

Nicky The Husky said:


> I really love a bunch of fighting games but the one series I like the most is probably Smash Bros. I loved how I can play with characters from pokemon/star fox/zelda. I enjoy watching mostly though. I really want to try out Pokken but for now I'm just happy watching people play it.



I'm with you there, Project M Turbo mode would have to be my favorite entry 'So Far' with all the Bam Boom Bibbity BOP!
(I will get Smash 4 though (*ΦωΦ)✧

Also I guess I'm with you there too,
Though I Reeeeeeeally want that game almost as much as I want to play Fang from the new Street fighter game,
Watching the next best thing imo. Plus I'll give me a chance to see what the pressure and fighting style of the game is like before playing/buying it yet (๑•͈ᴗ•͈)





Side note: Tournaments are also pretty awesome to watch, High level game-play at it's best for any fighting game you can think of! ( ﾉ^ᴗ^)ﾉ


----------



## Punnchy (Mar 18, 2016)

Mugen.

I loved collecting all the different builds and getting my own super random character battles on.


----------



## Notkastar (Mar 18, 2016)

Punnchy said:


> Mugen.
> 
> I loved collecting all the different builds and getting my own super random character battles on.



Sweet, Been meaning to give that another shot actually. 
Making my own random sets of characters I love sounds sooo awesome ~(￣▽￣)ノ

Although the difficulty curve of learning 'How to Even' had me falling flat on my face after a while the first time I tried,
Could take it from Skullgirls and give it- 
*'One More Once!'*
Who knows, I might be able to get it up and running with more then two characters next time lol
=)


----------



## Nicky The Husky (Mar 18, 2016)

I play Smash 4 on the 3ds mostly if you ever get it I would be happy to play with you


----------



## Endless/Nameless (Mar 18, 2016)

For me it's always either 
_Super Street Fighter II Turbo: Hyper Fighting _
or 
_Super Smash Bros for Wii U/3DS_


----------



## Notkastar (Mar 18, 2016)

Nicky The Husky said:


> I play Smash 4 on the 3ds mostly if you ever get it I would be happy to play with you


Thanks man but, I've mostly been shooting for the one on Wii U.
If I'm getting this game, it's gonna be on something I can play with using a GameCube controller =)
(I'm simply the Oldest fashion ( っ⌒◡ ರೃ )ﾉ)



Endless/Nameless said:


> For me it's always either
> _Super Street Fighter II Turbo: Hyper Fighting _
> or
> _Super Smash Bros for Wii U/3DS_


My jealousy intensifies with every mention of Smash 4
          [My Jealousy]~ (ΦωΦ) ~[My Jealousy]

And good choice for Street fighter, Herd the seconds a classic!
Think it's one of Maximilian Dood's Favorites actually (Don't quote me on that (゜▽゜; )

For me it would have to be ether Street Fight 3rd Strike or Street Fighter V
(Even though I haven't played either, I know I'll just love these games ~ u~)

For 3rd Strike, Q and twelve look pretty fun to main＾∇＾)





And for STV, do I even need to say how awesome Fang's poison fighting style is? (☆▽☆)





[Warning: F.A.N.G Fanboy Gushing Imminent!]
Besides having a fighting style similar to Valentine's from skullgirls which I would get behind no matter who it was. Fang would have to be one of the few bad guys in gaming I really fell for (ﾍ(=￣∇￣)ﾉ Platonically). From how he got his poison abilities to begin with to his art style and even to how goofy he is when fighting.
(Especially how goofy he is when fighting! (๑•͈ᴗ•͈))
Still as a bad guy being one of the worst in the series (Worst in the scene of you really hate what they did)
He's still one of my favorite characters to come out of Street Fighter next to Q and Dan. =)


----------



## AngstyAlb (Mar 19, 2016)

Oh goodness, sounds like we both have a love of Bayonetta in common as well <3

I've been wanting a Pokemon fighting game since I played melee and thought it'd be cool to have a Smash game full of Pokemon.  So far I've gotten to play it for a few hours and it's fantastic :3

Hawlucha is who I want in it, I wish he'd gotten in instead of a second Pikachu >>


----------



## Nicky The Husky (Mar 19, 2016)

AngstyAlb said:


> Oh goodness, sounds like we both have a love of Bayonetta in common as well <3
> 
> I've been wanting a Pokemon fighting game since I played melee and thought it'd be cool to have a Smash game full of Pokemon.  So far I've gotten to play it for a few hours and it's fantastic :3
> 
> Hawlucha is who I want in it, I wish he'd gotten in instead of a second Pikachu >>


I also wished Hawlucha was in it because it makes way more sense than Pikachu but I guess they love their mascot


----------



## Notkastar (Mar 19, 2016)

AngstyAlb said:


> Oh goodness, sounds like we both have a love of Bayonetta in common as well <3
> 
> I've been wanting a Pokemon fighting game since I played melee and thought it'd be cool to have a Smash game full of Pokemon.  So far I've gotten to play it for a few hours and it's fantastic :3
> 
> Hawlucha is who I want in it, I wish he'd gotten in instead of a second Pikachu >>





Nicky The Husky said:


> I also wished Hawlucha was in it because it makes way more sense than Pikachu but I guess they love their mascot



Yup,
It pretty much a Filia & Fukua thing there.






An unspoken rule in almost all fighting games to have at least *One* Clone Character
 (￣▽￣) 

There's:
Skullgirls - Filia & Fukua

Street Fighter - Cammy & Decapre

Smash - Link & Young Link & Toon Link

Killer Instint - Jango & Evil Jango

Street Fighter Again - Ryu & Evil Ryu

Guilty gear - Ky & Robo Ky

Tekken - Jin&Kazuya 

Melee - Pikachu & Pichu

And now Wrestler Pikachu?






Why not Hawlucha? 
They're actually known as the "Wrestling Pokémon"
(⌣_⌣”)

I'm not saying that clone characters are bad but,
Why use Pikachu again when you literally have hundreds of other choices?
(Some of which would make more scene to newer players (*~_~)


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Mar 22, 2016)

UMVC3
Killer Instinct 
Mortal Kombat 9
I'm good at none of these

Injustice: Gods Among Us 
I'm not terrible at this.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 23, 2016)

I don't play fighting games per se -- it's one genre I never grew up on, I have zero nostalgia for it.  Sure, I saw Street Fighter 2, Mortal Kombat, and other fighters in arcades but I never played any of them.

I do like Smash Bros., though, and I've played a bit of MVC3 and the new Pokken Tournament.

And fun fact: Pikachu Libre is a _girl_.


----------



## TJwolf123 (Mar 23, 2016)

Devil May Cry is my top fighting game. I recently deleted Tekken Revolution since all my friends on it left. :')


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 23, 2016)

Games like Devil May Cry, Bayonetta, etc. aren't technically fighting games -- they're action games.  Because fighting games generally don't involve travel/exploration or PVE centric combat.


----------



## TJwolf123 (Mar 23, 2016)

Stratelier said:


> Games like Devil May Cry, Bayonetta, etc. aren't technically fighting games -- they're action games.  Because fighting games generally don't involve travel/exploration or PVE centric combat.



Tekken and Street Fighter have story to them and they're fighting games. As well as the Mortal Kombat series.


----------



## Notkastar (Mar 23, 2016)

Wow, this thread got lively (๑•͈ᴗ•͈)



Stratelier said:


> Games like Devil May Cry, Bayonetta, etc. aren't technically fighting games -- they're action games.  Because fighting games generally don't involve travel/exploration or PVE centric combat.



Once again my jealousy intensify with every mention of Bayonetta ΦωΦ)✧
Don't get me wrong, Devil May cry is pretty great too. (Big fan of the anime!)


Spoiler: One Reason of the many why I love the anime!








With an intro like that how can you not be?

(　＾∇＾)



But, Bayonetta just seems cooler in my opinion.






Plus seeing her come to smash with such an awesome intro
really made me want to play the games she came from. ♪(๑ᴖ◡ᴖ๑)♪



TJwolf123 said:


> Tekken and Street Fighter have story to them and they're fighting games. As well as the Mortal Kombat series.



Not that man,
think he's talking about the ability to move freely seen in Brawler like: God hand, Devil May Cry, Bayonetta, etc.
Without having the whole focus of a battle to just fight one other player. =)


----------



## TJwolf123 (Mar 23, 2016)

Notkastar said:


> Wow, this thread got lively (๑•͈ᴗ•͈)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I blame being half asleep for going off topic. My apologies. But the fighting system in DMC is just as hard to control as regular fighting games. XD


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 23, 2016)

TJwolf123 said:


> Tekken and Street Fighter have story to them and they're fighting games. As well as the Mortal Kombat series.


Where did I mention story?

Traditional fighting games are defined by having a PVP-centric roster, i.e. your AI opponents are picked from the same character roster (with the same moveset) as you the player(s).  They -may- have some kind of backstory or framing device in effect, but it's largely for flavor and has no tactile impact on the brawls that follow.  This is distinct from a beat-em-up action game (Double Dragon, Wonderful 101, etc.) where you are exploring/progressing through distinct *areas* fighting whatever opponents (most of them being low-level grunts exclusive to the AI) come your way.


----------



## TJwolf123 (Mar 23, 2016)

Stratelier said:


> Where did I mention story?
> 
> Traditional fighting games are defined by having a PVP-centric roster, i.e. your AI opponents are picked from the same character roster (with the same moveset) as you the player(s).  They -may- have some kind of backstory or framing device in effect, but it's largely for flavor and has no tactile impact on the brawls that follow.  This is distinct from a beat-em-up action game (Double Dragon, Wonderful 101, etc.) where you are exploring/progressing through distinct *areas* fighting whatever opponents (most of them being low-level grunts exclusive to the AI) come your way.



I was half asleep when I replied, I apologies for the misunderstanding. I think I was trying to say that dealing with traditional fighting games, like Tekken, Street Fighter, and so on, they're partially free-roaming (ish) as well as games like DMC. Except the camera is fixed on two characters and you're throwing punches or using special attacks. There're also more similar games like Capcom vs Marvel, which is one I was referencing.


----------



## NulCorr (Mar 24, 2016)

I can't choose so I'll just list what I play in the order of how much I play it/ how much money spent on costumes (cause DOA5LR won both of those)

1. Dead or Alive 5 Last Round - Favorite character would have to be a tie between Hookah and Marie Rose. Fun game, lots of jiggles, huge community, can play online all day. Recently I've been trying to get good with Helena, love her move-set  can't wait to get combo building.

2. Blazblue Chronophantasma Extend - This one's a fun time since I've got at least three people who are always up for a fight. I main Terumi, Makoto-Nanaya, and Kokonoe (as a cat it wasn't a choice since my friend mains Taokaka) it's relatively shoelaces and usually ends with 1-1 and me and my friend standing next to each other trying to see who can astral first.

3. Skullgirls - I used to play this all the time, mained Ms.Fortune until I but Squiggly and Eliza at the request of a friend who wanted us to fight using only dlc characters. Notska has inspired me to get back into this one. I've had it downloaded all this time yet I haven't played it in a year.

4. Guilty Gear XXrd - I think I'm talking about the right one, been about a year for this one too. I bought this game for $2.99 during the black Friday sale on steam and played nothing else for about 3 months straight. Skullgirls was the reason I stopped. I mained Johnny in this one.

5. M.U.G.E.N - I have my friend to thank for this one. M.U.G.E.N is a free fighting game that allows you to go online and find characters other people have made, or make characters yourself, and put them in the game as a playable character. Game was fun. About 3  years of my school's anime and smash bros. Tourney clubs playing this game. Things got hectic when someone found Lucy friend from Elfen Lied on the wiki and brought it into a tournament. I mained Minato. 

6. Naruto Ultimate Ninja(PS2 Greatest Hits) - This game hits home real hard. I've played this ever since I stopped playing Tekken around 6-8 years ago. Also one of the only games I could always get my sister to play, since she also liked the anime. I mained Zabuza here.

7. Dragon Ball Z Tenkaiichi 2 - its A fun game that can be won with a relatively simple strategy when it comes to the ai. Pressure, hard. I mained Kid Buu and Janemba's second form.

8. Darkstalkers - As an addict A.K.A. - gamer, I'm glad to say I have a friend that knows more about the oldies than America does about the Kardashians. (I was just immediately overcome with shame when the name Kardashian popped-up into the predicted text bar even though Tekken and Darkstalkers didn't. Shame on this Country.) Anyway, this game is old school to the point where I have to play it on M.A.M.E meaning it's an arcade game. Game has smooth controls and well coded mechanics that never glitch. I'm surprised the game hasn't released another addition to the series seeing as how Darkstalkers: Resurrection was just a compilation of previous games.

9. Mortal Kombat II - Sooo um, my friend kind of dumped a full 4 GBs  of emulators and games for M.A.M.E., SNES, Sega Genesis and NES he said this is his favorite and whenever we have time at skool he takes out his kontroller and we fight for a good half hour. Fun game, the Klassiks never get old.

That's all I can think of at the moment but I know there's  more. Plus my Skyrim is getting cold. 

                 ~May you Walk on Warm Sands


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 24, 2016)

TJwolf123 said:


> I was half asleep when I replied, I apologies for the misunderstanding. I think I was trying to say that dealing with traditional fighting games, like Tekken, Street Fighter, and so on, they're partially free-roaming (ish) as well as games like DMC. Except the camera is fixed on two characters and you're throwing punches or using special attacks. There're also more similar games like Capcom vs Marvel, which is one I was referencing.


Not really.  In most traditional fighting games, arenas are relatively small and featureless, so that they don't obtrude on the fighting that follows.  This often comes with an enforced maximum distance between fighters (i.e. edges of screen) whether or not it's the actual edge of the arena.

Another thing that a lot of fighting games have is directions expressed in terms of "forward/back" relative to your opponent instead of an absolute "left/right" -- e.g. how your fighter is always facing towards their opponent at all times.  It's another reason why battles are predominantly one-on-one, because you get zero control over which opponent your character is oriented towards (anyone who's gotten sandwiched inbetween two of MVC3 Galactus's heralds in that final battle knows what I'm talking about).


----------



## All#the#fuR (Mar 24, 2016)

As I clicked on this I new that basically every thing would be super smash bros brawl... checked it, yep


----------



## Notkastar (Mar 26, 2016)

All#the#fuR said:


> As I clicked on this I new that basically every thing would be super smash bros brawl... checked it, yep



I would say more 70/30
(￣▽￣)ノ lol



NulCorr said:


> I can't choose so I'll just list what I play in the order of how much I play it/ how much money spent on costumes (cause DOA5LR won both of those)
> 
> 1. Dead or Alive 5 Last Round - Favorite character would have to be a tie between Hookah and Marie Rose. Fun game, lots of jiggles, huge community, can play online all day. Recently I've been trying to get good with Helena, love her move-set  can't wait to get combo building.
> 
> ...



That's quite the list you got there mate
(๑•͈ᴗ•͈)✧

*1. DoA: *
I Haven't gotten a chance to play it yet but my guess is that it plays a lot like Tekken
*
2. Blazblue: *
I Loooooove Blazblue °˖✧◝(⁰▿⁰)◜✧˖°
(Played it before Skullgirls)
Mained Carl in Continuum Shift Extend

My Shenanigans with him and Ada:





I gonna main him again in Chronophantasma Extend (When I get it) along with Kokonoe.
Carl looks fun to main again with the new moves and Kokonoe finally got into the playable cast n_n

*3. Skullgirls: *
Notska? Do you mean me?
If so, I'm sooooo flattered (　^ω^）
(Someone was "inspired" by me!)


Spoiler: My Most Recent SG video =)











*4. Guilty Gear: *
Been Playing a lot of old GG for Zappa since he is the best
character (*ΦωΦ)✧

But, I have been wanting to give Bedman a shot ever since the game came out
lol n_n

*5. Mugan:*
Still Planning to get around to messing with that...Eventually (◑_◑ )

*6. Naruto Ultimate Ninja:*
One of the few fighting games I hardly know anything about.
I've been set with Naruto front with Naruto: Clash Of Ninjas

*7. Dragon Ball Z Tenkaiichi 2:*
I have that too (Mained Android 17)
But I prefer the squeal   Tenkaichi 3
(￣▽￣)ノ imo

*8. Darkstalkers:*
That game seems like something I would really be able to get into with the Skullgirl like combos with
a splash of SF but 2 think are really keeping me from playing.
1: Not knowing where to get it from
2: Some of the characters creep the crap out of me


Spoiler: I mean look at this guy!







It doesn't take that much to creep me out ~ ~)



*9. Mortal Kombat:*
Haven't played the 2-D versions of it but I have played the GC versions
and I gotta say their pretty fun lol

Also, can't say I'm all that big of a fan of Skyrim.
Not saying it's a bad game, Just something I haven't gone out of my way to play (￣▽￣)ノ


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 26, 2016)

Heck, I could also list off the fighting games I've played.  Won't take long, I promise.

- Beast Wars: Transmetals (the PS2 version)
- Darkstalkers (bought a used copy & played it for a few days before giving it away)
- Digimon Rumble Arena (1, 2)
- MVC3 Ultimate
- Naruto: Ultimate Ninja (1, 2, 4) and Naruto: Clash of Ninja (2, 3)
- Pokken Tournament
- Smash Bros. (entire series)

Games that I probably played just once or twice at friends' houses back in the day but that was it:
- Clay Fighter
- Mortal Kombat 3 (they had a rule: switch the blood effects off)


----------



## FurryComputerNerd (Mar 27, 2016)

The most I've played of fighting games was 10 seconds of Smash Bros, so I'm not the best person to ask. That being said I've played plenty of action games with combat elements (dxhr, mirror's edge, etc) and have absolutely loved it, so maybe I should try some out.


----------



## Notkastar (Mar 27, 2016)

Stratelier said:


> - Beast Wars: Transmetals (the PS2 version)
> - Darkstalkers (bought a used copy & played it for a few days before giving it away)
> - Digimon Rumble Arena (1, 2)
> - MVC3 Ultimate
> ...



*Beast Wars: Transmetals:*
Now that one is definitely a new one to me n_n
From the looks of it it would play Sonic Battle on the GBA

*Darkstalkers*
I envy both your ability to find a copy and to have the courage to play it.
(All you need to do is cook me and you'll have enough chicken to last generations lol (ᵕ̣̣̣̣̣̣◡ᵕ̣̣̣̣̣̣))

*Digimon Rumble Arena*
There's a "Two!?"

*MVC3 Ultimate*
It's on my list to play man, The combos and set ups look Sooo fun to play around with!
Also been dying to try out: Rocket Raccoon, Viewtiful Joe, Chris Redfield and especially Phoenix Wright!

(I don't know why he's in a fighting game of all places but, I'm not gonna let this opportunity to kick some butt with him fly by! o(^▽^)o)

*Naruto: Clash of Ninja*
There's a "Three?!"

*Pokken Tournament & Smash Bros.*
Ohhh the pressure on the back of my necks back (Metaphorical of course n_n)
The all to familiar feeling...of Jealousy *ΦωΦ)✧ ~[*Über Jealousy Intensified*]

(Enough with being wordy, Can't keep that up for more then 2 sentences _へ__(‾◡◝ )>)

Anyway,
I'm both happy for you since someone gets playing it and Jealous I don't have it. ΦωΦ)

I've already said my piece with smash,
Bayonetta is Awesome; Enough said ◟(๑•͈ᴗ•͈)◞

But, I just recently found out one of my new favorite pokemon is apart of the playable cast in Pokken!






*Oh My God,
I Need To Get This Game! ୧(๑•̀ᗝ•́)૭*


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 27, 2016)

*



			Digimon Rumble Arena
		
Click to expand...

*


> There's a "Two!?"


Yup, it features a larger character roster (featuring primarily the first series protagonists) and 3-stage digivolutions.

*



			MVC3 Ultimate
		
Click to expand...

*


> It's on my list to play man, The combos and set ups look Sooo fun to play around with!
> Also been dying to try out: Rocket Raccoon, Viewtiful Joe, Chris Redfield and especially Phoenix Wright!


Rocket and Amaterasu are currently my favs for this.

*



			Naruto: Clash of Ninja
		
Click to expand...

*


> There's a "Three?!"


Yes, it's based on the first Shippuden arc.



> But, I just recently found out one of my new favorite pokemon is apart of the playable cast in Pokken!


"a part", not "apart".
I was thrilled to see Sceptile revealed on the roster.  Same for Braixen despite that I don't particularly like Braixen's design.


----------



## wolfoxyo (Mar 30, 2016)

I've been playing Tekken and KOF series... I want Mortal Kombat X sooo much! Need a job to afford a PS4.


----------



## Z-Mizz (Apr 1, 2016)

I'm a huge fan of the older 2D fighting games as well. KOF, GG, SF, and all the other early obscure arcade fighters that those big companies produced, Like Last Blade from SNK and Red Earth from Capcom.

I haven't really liked a SF game since SF3 though. Capcom killed me when they decided to "backpedal" when they released 4( a.k.a. SF2.5). 5( SF2.7) gives me hope for the future. 

The Soul Calibur series(R.I.P) is also a favorite of mine with #2 being at the top.

I've played a lot of fighting games and I could keep listing them, but I'll just wrap it up by saying this:

Pokken looks awesome.
MKX actually made MK relevant.
Under Night In-Birth may save us all XD


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 1, 2016)

I don't play fighting games competitively.  Heck, I don't like playing competitively in general ... it always ends in tiers.


----------



## NulCorr (Apr 4, 2016)

First of all, my bad about the typo Notka, and second, yes I meant you.

Now I have to getback into the combo factory after watching that video with squigly, i forgot she had the seria-cancel and it'll be great for my usual Squigly-Eliza team. Also, out of curiosity at you playing on pc or console? I cant tell from the video.

1.Darkstalkers
    If you'd like, I can send you my emulator folder so you can play it on your computer. (I also have like 3 versions of street fighter 2 in there, Ultimate mortal Kombat 2, & mortal Kombat 1-3).

Also, while I was at school in anime club me and my friends hooked up our laptops and held a mini DOA 2 tournament. That was probably the most fun i've had since I first bought Blazblue (which is the last fight in game i bought. Also, if you get it on ps4 tell me and we can play together sometime. (((Same with DOA5))))


Recently I've gotten addicted to watching Afro Senju "beat that ass" in Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm 4 and now I'm thinking of getting it.

I think I had more to say but I forgot what it was =w= besides, my Skullgirls is getting Cold. (Just realized how creepy that sounds).


After post in this and then reading it I realized this post was kind of erratic and nonsensical. Sorry about that, I've been unlocking costume in DOA5 for the past 14 hours.

     ~May you walk on Warm sands


----------



## Notkastar (Apr 4, 2016)

Z-Mizz said:


> I haven't really liked a SF game since SF3 though. Capcom killed me when they decided to "backpedal" when they released 4( a.k.a. SF2.5). 5( SF2.7) gives me hope for the future.
> 
> The Soul Calibur series(R.I.P) is also a favorite of mine with #2 being at the top.
> 
> ...



The same could go for me man lol though I don't think I brought up Soul Calibur yet =)
Been playing the second one more then anything, I main in Kilik and the worst kind of Kilik
(I Know how to keep peps at a distance (ΦωΦ)~✧)



Stratelier said:


> I don't play fighting games competitively. Heck, I don't like playing competitively in general ... it always ends in tiers.



Can't say the same for me, Been doing Ranked matches in SG for more a while and Really hope to enter in a tournament one of these day! ~ u ~



NulCorr said:


> First of all, my bad about the typo Notka, and second, yes I meant you.
> 
> Now I have to getback into the combo factory after watching that video with squigly, i forgot she had the seria-cancel and it'll be great for my usual Squigly-Eliza team. Also, out of curiosity at you playing on pc or console? I cant tell from the video.
> 
> ...



"Erratic and Nonsensical?" 
I'm the one over here having a Fangasm because senpai noticed me (ノ*゜▽゜*)
but, seriously your fine man (￣▽￣)ノ

As for the Darkstalkers thing, I worry appreciate that!
The game is a bit scary to me with all the blood and characters and stuff
(It does not talk a lot to scare me ~ u ~)But I really wanna give the game a shot! 
Though you ahead and take out the versions of street fighter 2.
Not that it's a bad game it's just the less mg's it takes to download the better you know? =)


----------



## Z-Mizz (Apr 4, 2016)

Notkastar said:


> The same could go for me man lol though I don't think I brought up Soul Calibur yet =)
> Been playing the second one more then anything, I main in Kilik and the worst kind of Kilik
> (I Know how to keep peps at a distance (ΦωΦ)~✧)



Oho! Kilik's poke game is quite formidable. I main Raphael, but I think I'd prefer to let my Nightmare play with you. Give you a bit of the long, slow, never-ending sword combos.

I miss old Nightmare. I'm happy for Seigfried, but he was a much better fighter while under the influence of Soul Edge


----------



## NulCorr (Apr 4, 2016)

Notkastar said:


> The same could go for me man lol though I don't think I brought up Soul Calibur yet =)
> Been playing the second one more then anything, I main in Kilik and the worst kind of Kilik
> (I Know how to keep peps at a distance (ΦωΦ)~✧)
> 
> ...



So I can't tell if its just my pc messing up or if it's mame, but I can't seem to actually start the game anymore. I'll see if i have it on my other laptop.


----------



## Notkastar (Apr 4, 2016)

NulCorr said:


> So I can't tell if its just my pc messing up or if it's mame, but I can't seem to actually start the game anymore. I'll see if i have it on my other laptop.



Kk,
I'm absolutely in no rush man (￣▽￣)ノ


----------



## Z-Mizz (Apr 4, 2016)

o: I just remembered something!

Does anyone here use Fightcade?!


----------



## NulCorr (Apr 5, 2016)

Well, r.i.p. my pc, seems i'm going to have to factory reset. Luckily I have a 16GB flashdrive which should be just enough if i compress everything first. It should be ready by tomorrow for Notka and anyone(else) who wants it.


----------



## Lasvicus (Apr 5, 2016)

Do rape simulators count?  ;D
JkJk, I play Skyrim, ESO, and TSW.  Unless you were talkin' bout shit like Mortal Kombat.


----------



## NulCorr (Apr 5, 2016)

Lasvicus said:


> Do rape simulators count?  ;D
> JkJk, I play Skyrim, ESO, and TSW.  Unless you were talkin' bout shit like Mortal Kombat.



The latter.



Mortal Kombat(any of them)
Street Fighter(any of them)
Tekken (all of them)
Naruto Ultimate Ninja(and others)
Dragonball(all of them)
Smash bros. (All of them)
Skullgirls
Vanguard Princess
Guilty Gear (and series)
Blazblue  (and series)
King of fighters (and series )
Etc. (And that's just the tip of the iceberg)


----------



## Lasvicus (Apr 5, 2016)

NulCorr said:


> The latter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I used to play Naruto for the PvP with fraands and mah sista


----------



## NulCorr (Apr 5, 2016)

Lasvicus said:


> Oh, I used to play Naruto for the PvP with fraands and mah sista



Mind if I ask which one?


----------



## Lasvicus (Apr 5, 2016)

One(s)
The Ninja Storm ones on PS2


----------



## Z-Mizz (Apr 5, 2016)

Lasvicus said:


> One(s)
> The Ninja Storm ones on PS2


Many a day my friend and I spent playing these and clashing our wills against each other! I'm thinking about buying the newest Naruto game. Is it worth it?


----------



## Lasvicus (Apr 5, 2016)

Z-Mizz said:


> Many a day my friend and I spent playing these and clashing our wills against each other! I'm thinking about buying the newest Naruto game. Is it worth it?


no idea, havent played in years


----------



## marisgard (Apr 5, 2016)

Used to play Tekken Tag Tournament 2 (peaked at Fujin) and now actively trying to learn how to play Skullgirls. Its a really hard game, but some day I'll get that muscle memory working for those eternal combos people pull on me online


----------



## Notkastar (Apr 5, 2016)

marisgard said:


> Used to play Tekken Tag Tournament 2 (peaked at Fujin) and now actively trying to learn how to play Skullgirls. Its a really hard game, but some day I'll get that muscle memory working for those eternal combos people pull on me online



Oh I really wanna play Leo on that game and What characters do you want to learn in SG because I'm actually one of those guys lol n_n 

One of my videos:





and I made a few tutorials for new player too =)


----------



## xokux (Apr 5, 2016)

DRAGON BALL Z GAMES WERE my kinds of games mostly for consoles; I also play Aion which is so fun on the PC :'D i have many characters on there


----------



## marisgard (Apr 6, 2016)

Notkastar said:


> Oh I really wanna play Leo on that game and What characters do you want to learn in SG because I'm actually one of those guys lol n_n
> 
> One of my videos:
> 
> ...


Leo is kinda obnoxious to play but shes really good if you can properly manage her stances. I am trying to learn Squigly and Fukua (I get made fun of by my friend because he says Fukua is braindead easy) but the training mode is kinda confusing to me since I come from Tekken, and back there you can show a combo on screen and have a character show you command by command how to execute it, unlike in SG where its kinda like "heres the buttons good luck",  but I just gotta keep practicing some day I'll get used to it


----------



## Z-Mizz (Apr 6, 2016)

xokux said:


> DRAGON BALL Z GAMES WERE my kinds of games mostly for consoles; I also play Aion which is so fun on the PC :'D i have many characters on there


Budokai was awesome. I think Budokai 2 was the best out of the trio. Best cast of characters, best customization options, and best Adventure Mode (^_^)


----------



## -Sliqq- (Apr 6, 2016)

Tekken is bae, but I play the Naruto games more often.

Anybody got UFC? I'm thinking about buying it.


----------



## NulCorr (Apr 7, 2016)

Notkastar said:


> Oh I really wanna play Leo on that game and What characters do you want to learn in SG because I'm actually one of those guys lol n_n
> 
> One of my videos:
> 
> ...




You and your god damned videos. I completely neglected to upload the file because I was busy trying to unlock the 9th color for all of my characters in SG. Give me about 6 hours (my laptop should have internet by then)


----------



## Notkastar (Apr 7, 2016)

marisgard said:


> Leo is kinda obnoxious to play but shes really good if you can properly manage her stances.


I pretty much gave up on trying to master her stances in battle in favor of just poking my way into a combo lol



marisgard said:


> I am trying to learn Squigly and Fukua (I get made fun of by my friend because he says Fukua is braindead easy) but the training mode is kinda confusing to me since I come from Tekken, and back there you can show a combo on screen and have a character show you command by command how to execute it, unlike in SG where its kinda like "heres the buttons good luck", but I just gotta keep practicing some day I'll get used to it



You're in luck man (For two reason really)
Squigly and Fukua is the duo I specialize in!
Though I do play pretty much every character in that game, I main in those two especially!
So if you need some tips for them i'm the guy to ask lol

For Fukua:
All you gotta do is learn when to use Jumping Heavy Kick.
It's Fast, Hits hard and chains with just about everything!
Also this little trick right here is just devastating if you use it one someone who's never seen it before!


Spoiler: Just press play =)











For Squigly:
She's a bit more tricky to learn with the stance cancels but when you get the hang of them you'd
be supersized with the amount of shenanigans you could get away with!
(Used correctly you can make everything you do safe lol n_n)


Spoiler: Shenanigans I'm talking about



Another one because why not:







As for the tutorial I Reeeeeeally suggest you look at mine since I actually do go step by step showing buttons to press and when to press them. The fact you main the same two characters I made tutorials for is just icing on the cake man
(￣▽￣)ノ

*Fukua*

*Squigly*

When you have the time =)



NulCorr said:


> You and your god damned videos. I completely neglected to upload the file because I was busy trying to unlock the 9th color for all of my characters in SG. Give me about 6 hours (my laptop should have internet by then)



Welcome to My Wonderful Little World of Distractions.
                             °˖✧◝(⁰▿⁰)◜✧˖°

By all means, Take off your shoes and stick around for a while ( ΦωΦ)✧


----------



## NulCorr (Apr 7, 2016)

I'm crying on the inside because I just wasted about 3 hours trying to figure out why WinRaR was refusing to zip this in under an hour Only to realize I had about 5 other emulators inside my MAME folder making the file size 20+ times larger than it should have been.

Hating Life.


----------



## NulCorr (Apr 7, 2016)

WHAT IS THE MAXIMUM FILE SIZE DAMN IT!


----------



## NulCorr (Apr 7, 2016)

You know what, I'm going to try to figure out how to play this guitar while I wait for this file to upload.


----------



## NulCorr (Apr 8, 2016)

Notkastar said:


> I pretty much gave up on trying to master her stances in battle in favor of just poking my way into a combo lol
> Welcome to My Wonderful Little World of Distractions.
> °˖✧◝(⁰▿⁰)◜✧˖°
> 
> By all means, Take off your shoes and stick around for a while ( ΦωΦ)✧



Well I'm getting impatient, my fingertips hurt from the guitar, my phone isn't playing music, AND THIS ONE LAST FILE IS UPLOADING SLOW AS HELL.

So. I'm just gonna put the link up now. Screw Waiting.

MEGA

DO NOT TOUCH anything other than mame 148.exe as I have no clue what anything else would do and I will not be held accountable for exploding toasters >_>
*Falls asleep while typing this post*
*Wakes up to 90%done upload*


----------



## NulCorr (Apr 8, 2016)

It finished uploading about 5 hours ago but i fell asleep.


----------



## NulCorr (Apr 8, 2016)

Does the link work?


----------



## Notkastar (Apr 8, 2016)

NulCorr said:


> Does the link work?



*Nope*

Think something went wrong when you go the link


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Jul 3, 2016)

Pokken Tournament


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 3, 2016)

I play the fighting party game, SMAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMS!

But in all seriousness, I main Toon Link.


----------

